# Solo campaign in the Midnight Campaign Setting



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 22, 2004)

I think I'm going to try this in a new thread...



			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I think the subject covers the jest of it... I'm looking for a DM that is interested in running a solo game in midnight.
> 
> Now, I'm sure there are a few out there that are wondering, "Why would BS want to run solo through Midnight?" Surely he's lost what little common sense he had left. I'm not here to argue that, I would lose in a heartbeat, but it’s probably the best type of scenario for the game I want to play.
> 
> ...


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 21, 2004)

It’s been awhile since I've bumped this...  Seems like a good as time as any.


----------



## Ferrix (Nov 21, 2004)

Mmmmm... Midnight.  However, I think for now one game is more than enough for me to be running.

Good luck finding someone BS.


----------



## Zweischneid (Nov 21, 2004)

> One of the latest books out for Midnight has a heroic/villainous path that could even help why Izrador would accept such a creature into his “flock” if perspective DMS are worried about the uniqueness of the idea being well to unique. (Sorcery and Shadow: MN06; shadowed 44.)




Been awhile since I played a Midnight Game, but wasn't all that Heroic Path stuff reserved for the good (i.e. heroic) guys only?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 21, 2004)

Zweischneid said:
			
		

> Been awhile since I played a Midnight Game, but wasn't all that Heroic Path stuff reserved for the good (i.e. heroic) guys only?



It could be interrupted that way but all they do is separate the adventurer from the commoner.  (There is no restriction that states one must be of this alignment or working against the shadow.)  Also many of the later books that focus mostly on the Shadow have some heroic paths that aren't very heroic.)

If need be we/I can ask Wil (Upchurch) how he intended it to work when he wrote it.  

Ferrix, no problem, and thanks on the well wishes.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 22, 2004)

Okay, I _might_ be interested in DM'ing for you. I may not be your ideal candidate, but given that you've hardly had a nibble in months you might be willing to accept my conditions. Let me tell you a little about myself first. I'm a DM and player with 25+ years of experience, but while I'm playing in half a dozen games here I have never DM'ed a pbp game. I've run a couple of evil games and played in a few as well, but mostly back in the 1e days. I am a "Mature" DM, but if you are interested in some graphic sadist cybersex romp I'm not your guy. A certain amount of cruelty and lots of violence are to be expected. Poison, drugs, dark gods and so forth are also welcome, but any sex stuff will be "off-camera". We will need to live under the watchful eye of Eric's grandma anyway, which I'm sure you are more familiar with than I. 

Now, I don't own any of the Midnight source books, but I think I can get at least a couple of the early books on extended loan. If you have specific stuff you want me to be aware of from later books you’ll have to paraphrase for me--in particular the heroic/villainous path you have in mind. I'm somewhat familiar with the setting, but have not played or DM'ed it. I usually do homebrews, or drop single adventures or short term stuff in the Realms or Greyhawk. The point is I'll need a little time to get up to speed on the world. I have a good bit of real life stuff going on, so it may take a month or so before we can play. You've waited this long, so hopefully that will not be a concern. Once we get started I can post pretty frequently; although, I may be away from a computer for a few days after Christmas.  

Now the good news. For a solo game I'm willing to be very flexible on the character creation and how your character fits into the world. We don't have to try very hard to fit some official vision of the world or what is plausible based on the information in the books. You have a specific vision in mind and we'll work together to see that the world fits that vision rather than the other way around. There is also little need to worry about game balance since you are the only player. I can balance the bad guys regardless of what you play. We will also be avoiding what I have found to be the biggest weakness of evil games—intra-party strife. 

Let me see if I understand what you have in mind. Please correct me if I'm wrong. You want to create a new gestalt of a couple of unique to Midnight classes and replace the three humanoid levels normally associated with Bugbears with them as well as have a few levels more. What level were you shooting for? Somewhere between 6 and 10 ECL? In this type of solo game with frequent posting I would expect advancement to more closely resemble a regular f2f game than the usual snails pace of pbp games. You plan to play some sort of troubleshooter/under boss for Izrador offering up skills and abilities that are valuable because they are different from the typical Orcs that are normally utilized. This of course lead a certain amount of envy and racism from the more traditional supporters of Izrador and they would prefer to see the character fail or even end up in an early grave. They can't openly oppose you without raising the ire of the boss, but any time they can hinder or embarrass your character they will. You want a chance to get into a fight now and then as well as a chance to role-play a darker personality. Am I on track so far? 

I have a suggestion. If it doesn't fit with your vision, no problem, I just think it facilitates play in a solo game. You should have some sort of henchman/follower/cohort. This will allow us some better in-character interaction. Its hard to role-play a truly solo game. You would play the cohort 90% of the time and dictate actions in combat and such, but I would NPC him during planning and one-to-one situations to serve a foil and an in-character way for me to share information. It will reduce the amount of OOC posting we'll have to do. It could be some sort of lesser goblinoid that has been cohort along for your rise in the service Izrador or something more akin to an animal companion or familiar even a magic weapon I guess--whatever fits the vision for your character. He can also fill in some ability gaps that will inevitably arise in a solo game. What do you think?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 22, 2004)

Scotley, first thank you for reply, and I’m truly stunned by the length of your post, it really shows that your interested in DM this unique game. 

I will go into detail more lately, right now I’m somewhat limited in time right now, but I wanted to comment on a few things to start off. 

First, if at any point in this you decide you don't want to do DM this game then please just say so.  No hard feelings and all that jazz.  





			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> I've run a couple of evil games and played in a few as well, but mostly back in the 1e days. I am a "Mature" DM, but if you are interested in some graphic sadist cybersex romp I'm not your guy. A certain amount of cruelty and lots of violence are to be expected. Poison, drugs, dark gods and so forth are also welcome, but any sex stuff will be "off-camera".




That's pretty much what I'm asking for, though the poison, drugs and sex I think will all be minimal to non-existent.  I’m more worried about the cruelty/violence that would be associated with getting headstrong members of the resistance to talk.   (I don't think they should just bow down so we as players can avoid a few details...  Its their lives, and their friends' and families' lives I stake I would rather seem them act accordingly.)

Note: I'm not looking to go into massive details I just think some sense of drama/RP would be "better" than to say, "After 2 hours of constant pain the man breaks and tells you, "This, this and this." 

Of course what you consider to be "better" matters to. 



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> We will need to live under the watchful eye of Eric's grandma anyway, which I'm sure you are more familiar with than I.




Not that I think it truly matter, as where not going to go into the obscene, but I wanted to comment on this.

The PbP forums sort of fall upon different rules...  If its clearly labeled vile/mature (and I prefer the vile label) and your not offending your players/DM then your really need not worry.  (Though I think there is some applied moral decency.)



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> Now, I don't own any of the Midnight source books, but I think I can get at least a couple of the early books on extended loan.




Great. 



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> If you have specific stuff you want me to be aware of from later books you’ll have to paraphrase for me--in particular the heroic/villainous path you have in mind.




Not a problem and I expected to be doing so. 



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> I have a good bit of real life stuff going on, so it may take a month or so before we can play. You've waited this long, so hopefully that will not be a concern. Once we get started I can post pretty frequently; although, I may be away from a computer for a few days after Christmas.




That shouldn't be an issue either.  

I'll comment on the rest after PT/lunch, a quick summery would be except for the mechanics we’re on the same wavelength, but I'm willing if you’re willing.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 22, 2004)

I'm willing. I suppose a game has been born, or perhaps to get into the spirit of the thing--untimely ripped from a Marlith's womb on a rusty iron hook. I'm confident we can accomodate the Bugbear's methods in as much detail as required. Thank you for the clarification on the vile/mature options in pbp on the boards. That will make things easier. I was not aware of the policy. I wasn't attached to the mechanics I mentioned, just seeking clairification of where you were going. So, it looks like we are in accord.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 22, 2004)

I'm now back from PT and I'm eating lunch so I can continue on from before. 



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> Let me see if I understand what you have in mind. Please correct me if I'm wrong.  You want to create a new gestalt of a couple of unique to Midnight classes and replace the three humanoid levels normally associated with Bugbears with them as well as have a few levels more.




First, thanks for being open to talk about character creation, I know alot of people dislike the gestalt character rules.  It truly isn't for everyone and alot of people worry about power gaming.  I'm not a power gamer, I will never chose a weapon base upon which weapon will do the most damage while having the best chance to critical, and I rather frown on doing that.  I just like really heroic character, it’s probably a product of reading to many comic books.  

Anyhow as for classes, the Midnight Campaign setting is a unique one as magic is very limited, and all of the core classes that have spells have been redone but if you look at a wildlander you'll go, "Oh that's the ranger."  while looking at a freerider will make you have thoughts of the paladin.  The single magic user class is still very powerful...  (but trackable...  More on this later.)

Also the races in the midnight campaign setting have all been redone, and are slightly more powerful than the core races.  (Their are even three human races)  I don't remember for sure but I believe that the races are listed as a LA +1.  (which is a good thing considering that LA and gestalt characters can lead to  confusion.  So this removes the LA from the bugbear.)

Anyhow, I have no desire to replace the bugbear’s humanoid levels, the progression will be the same as any gestalt character:

Humanoid 1/Legate* 1
Humanoid 2/Legate* 2
Humanoid 3/Legate* 3
Wildlander* 1/Legate* 4

* Please note that it has been a few months since I looked through the book…  The class names could be wrong.

Think of the Wildlander as basically a ranger, while the legate is the evil cleric that does Izrador's bidding. 

As for overall level that is really up to you, though I imagine that 6,8 or 10 would work just fine for me…  I’m pretty comfortable in the mid levels so it’s really whatever level is comfortable for you.



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> In this type of solo game with frequent posting I would expect advancement to more closely resemble a regular f2f game than the usual snails pace of PbP games.




Well to be honest it’s still a very slow progression…  This isn’t my first solo PbP game, but advancement isn’t a big concern for me…  While I want my character to advance and become more power like any one else….  It’s the chance to truly RP, to almost write a novel in collaboration that draws me to PbP. 



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> You plan to play some sort of troubleshooter/under boss for Izrador offering up skills and abilities that are valuable because they are different from the typical Orcs that are normally utilized. This of course lead a certain amount of envy and racism from the more traditional supporters of Izrador and they would prefer to see the character fail or even end up in an early grave. They can't openly oppose you without raising the ire of the boss, but any time they can hinder or embarrass your character they will. You want a chance to get into a fight now and then as well as a chance to role-play a darker personality. Am I on track so far?




I couldn’t have said it better myself…  The Legate has an “animal” companion that can track magic/magical items over some distance, I’m hoping my character skills would be the ability to track even the non-magic using resistance.  

As for the cohort, I'm very much intrigued by the idea of it...  Let me think on it some.   (maybe leadership and have some orc lackeys/minions)


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 22, 2004)

Scotley said:
			
		

> I'm willing. I suppose a game has been born, or perhaps to get into the spirit of the thing--untimely ripped from a Marlith's womb on a rusty iron hook.




Sweet, I'm rather glad to hear that.   (I'll edit the subject or you can make a new OOC thread, how ever you see fit to do it.)

One website you might want to look at is: Against the Shadow 

Its one of the best fan sites out their and FFG stops by to talk about all things Midnight regularly enough.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 22, 2004)

You can just edit this thread if you wish. I have already subscribed to it. I don't think we'll need a rogue's gallery thread for just one character. I did visit fantasy flights' site and against the shadow today, and will give both sites a full read with time. Already I'm getting some ideas. Tell me more about the character you want to play.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 23, 2004)

Hmmm I had many thoughts at one point in time but they seem to have scattered to the four corners of my mind in the months said I started this thread.

Anyhow, I can make do with what I remember as long as your willing to realize I might remember, and what to change, something later on but before we start. 

I see him as being a very imposing figure, I’m not sure how many bugbears are “employed” by Izrador but I would like to keep close to the resource material and leave them as a minority at best or maybe have him be one of a few bugbears tolerated by Izrador and have him be the only one with any real power.  (There is one, maybe two, Heroic Paths in later publications that really tie into Izrador… I look them up later.)

My character realize he’s unpopular but could really careless, he sees the politics as being a waste of time, and he’s probably well known for circumventing others not in the hopes of making himself look better but simply because he’s a no nonsense type of person.
He looks upon his job with “indifferent professionalism” he is cool and collected with doing the job, but if he needs information and can get it without beating it out of someone he’ll do just that.  He’s not sadistic but he will do whatever is needed to get the job done.

I see his minions being untrustworthy pawns, which is a very big deviation from D&D, but I think it makes a better story if his orc followers are not truly loyal to him but are instead their to watch him for the more normal Legates, Legates are pretty much dominated by Humans.  Maybe a human sergeant controls the lackey pawns.

The cohort should be useful enough to warrant respect, and vital enough to Izrador, that his/her death would come with stiff repercussions.  Also the cohort shouldn’t be loyal to a fault, who knows maybe he/she isn’t loyal at all, either way I rather prefer the idea of the cohort being ran by you. 

I guess the best way to sum it up would be that my character is a professional and capable soldier but not much of a politician.

If your fishing for ideas on the cohort I think a “face” would work better…  I can see a need for a politician, for use against the others Legates and also to gather information against the resistance…  There for I’m more leaning towards an attractive human female, whom would be more able to infiltrate the distance before my character knocked down the door, anything else would probably add to the distrust of him.  (Sort of a subtle not so subtle type of thing.)

Anyhow, I’m not sure if I answered your true questions before I started to ramble on about other things…  Let me know if you still have questions.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 23, 2004)

Good news I have copies of the Midnight Campaign setting, Minions of the Shadow, and Against the Shadow, and a downloaded netbook as well as an adventure--Crown of the Shadow at my disposal. Now I just have to find the time to do some reading. I did a little skimming already. 


I think you answered all my questions. I have a thought about a cohort. I was doing a bit of reading last night and discovered that Goblins were created from Highland Imp Fey by Izrador. What about a Goblin with the Feyborn heroic path. He was born with some lingering Fey nature from the past. Normally a Feyborn would be hunted, but he (or she if you prefer) is a Goblin--created by Izrador. He would have a certain loyalty to any Legate that protects him, yet at the same time even you have your doubts about a Feyborn. He would be a fairly charismatic character with some Rogue levels to make up for your limited allotment of skill points. He would have some spell powers from the heroic path that would make him very good at infilltration. You could even give him a few channeler levels if you wish. He has attained some fame for his ability to infilltrate and has come to the notice of more powerful Legates and thus is relatively safe for the time being. We can add a few Orcs and a Human sargent to fill out your followers. Anyway, if you don't like it we can go another route. A goblin just seemed to fit with a bugbear. 


As to the character, why don't we go for the high end in ability and say 32 point buy and 8th level. The 2 ability points from 4th and 8th level coupled with the Bugbear bonuses should allow you to create the "imposing figure" you envision. That would make your cohort 6th level. Say enough exp for 8th level plus 2-8 thousand--you roll. Hit points max at first and then 75% after. 


In reading about Legates I see they start with breeding. It is possible that you came to Theros Obsidia on your own or were stolen as a baby, but I think a true born Legate would be the only likely path for an unusual Legate like a Bugbear. How about something like this. Your father was a warleader Bugbear of some sucess. He was all too aware of how Goblinoids were treated by the Legates and "Izador's Chosen" the Orcs. When offered a reward for heroic service by one of the Night Kings he asked to be part of the Legate breeding program. The Night King was in a fine mood following the great victory handed to him by your father. He granted the boon. As a baby born to Theros Obsidia you were subjected to all the horrors of Legate training endured by the regular candidates and then an extra measure for being different. However, your father's powerful genes bred true and you were able to survive. You are likely the only Bugbear to ever make it out of Theros Obsidia alive. Normally only humans, and a very few Orcs or Dworgs ever get the chance to become Legates. Other Legates of your generation would have grown up in the tower with you and seen the extra harsh treatment you received and thus are a bit in awe of you. Older and younger Legates may have less respect for your accomplishment. Anyway, I'm just tossing out some ideas, its your show tell me what you would like. 


Okay, a couple more quick questions, what part of the world do you want to work from. Doesn't matter to me, I just want to know where to focus my study. What sort of animal do you want your Astirax to be? What alignment do you plan to play? How do you feel about 3e vs. 3.5e--my preference is 3.5e, but that will require a few minor changes to the classes in book. Legate's get Scry as a class skill, but it no longer exists in 3.5. I would suggest either sense motive or listen as a replacement if we go 3.5 what do you think? I haven't looked over the Wildlander as much, but the Ranger got a serious makeover in 3.5, so the Wildlander may need changes as well. As I said I haven't read enough to know yet. 


That should be enough to keep you busy while I do some reading.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 23, 2004)

Scotley said:
			
		

> Good news I have copies of the Midnight Campaign setting, Minions of the Shadow, and Against the Shadow, and a downloaded netbook as well as an adventure--Crown of the Shadow at my disposal. Now I just have to find the time to do some reading. I did a little skimming already.




That is great news!!!   (I'll need to do some reading now also.)




			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> What about a Goblin with the Feyborn heroic path.




It’s an interesting idea, and I do consider the cohort to be more of your character than mine, but I'm not sure I like it...  Its been a long time since I've read the material so it might be more of a general D&D belief that is corrupting my views but I imagine that a goblinoid is still going to be frowned upon and mistrusted by the general population.




			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> As to the character, why don't we go for the high end in ability and say 32 point buy and 8th level.




That should work but I reserve the right to beg later for 36 points.   (I honestly haven't done the math on it yet but I have difficulty sacrificing well roundedness for a high ability score(s) in just a few categories.  (Also remember that gestalt characters have fewer dump stats.)



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> The 2 ability points from 4th and 8th level coupled with the Bugbear bonuses should allow you to create the "imposing figure" you envision. That would make your cohort 6th level. Say enough exp for 8th level plus 2-8 thousand--you roll. Hit points max at first and then 75% after.




That works for me.  



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> Other Legates of your generation would have grown up in the tower with you and seen the extra harsh treatment you received and thus are a bit in awe of you. Older and younger Legates may have less respect for your accomplishment. Anyway, I'm just tossing out some ideas, its your show tell me what you would like.




Its not really my show it's our show, or at least that's how I hope you see it.  Anyhow that’s a wonderful idea, I really like that alot.  

If you don't mind me tossing out a few ideas of my own, what if we expanded upon this by incorporating the cohort into it...  What if the cohort was a legate of his generation?  (I know that doesn't make for a very diverse group but s/he could always have expanded into other interests.) S/he could serve him either out of loyalty/awe or out of his or her own ambitions. (Eventual the older generations(s) will die.)

I still prefer a human female for the cohort; I think she would complement my character better than a non-human male.  (The Feyborn heroic path would probably be perfect.)

Lastly a charismatic legate could go a long way to protect my character from internal strife.





			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> Okay, a couple more quick questions, what part of the world do you want to work from. Doesn't matter to me, I just want to know where to focus my study.




I'm away from my books right now so I really do not know...  but in general I see my character being more capable in a harsh land maybe a mountainous forest region.  (Maybe a strategic region but one that’s often neglected do to its harsh/unforgiving nature.)  I'll have a better answer when I get home. 



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> What sort of animal do you want your Astirax to be? What alignment do you plan to play?




Hmmm... I'm rather bad when it comes to animal companions.  I guess I would be hard pressed to be a wolf, but I might be tempted to go with an eagle/falcon. 



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> How do you feel about 3e vs. 3.5e--my preference is 3.5e.




I prefer 3.5 by far...  All my games have moved on and I would probably be at a loss in 3.0. 



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> That will require a few minor changes to the classes in book. Legate's get Scry as a class skill, but it no longer exists in 3.5. I would suggest either sense motive or listen as a replacement if we go 3.5 what do you think? I haven't looked over the Wildlander as much, but the Ranger got a serious makeover in 3.5, so the Wildlander may need changes as well. As I said I haven't read enough to know yet.




I think you will find the wildlander to be to your satisfaction with little changes...  The last time I looked at it 3.5 was already out and was the standard and it didn't strike me as being a 3.0 version of the ranger.

Anyhow WotC does have a guide for 3.0 to 3.5 conversions: Link


----------



## Scotley (Nov 23, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Its been a long time since I've read the material so it might be more of a general D&D belief that is corrupting my views but I imagine that a goblinoid is still going to be frowned upon and mistrusted by the general population.




You are absolutely right a Goblin would not be trusted. I was assuming that the change self ability of the feyborn would be used for infilltration. 



			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> That should work but I reserve the right to beg later for 36 points.   ]




Sure, 36 should be fine if you need it to build your character the way you want--I'll just have to pump up the bad guys a bit.   



			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Its not really my show it's our show, or at least that's how I hope you see it.  Anyhow that’s a wonderful idea, I really like that alot.
> 
> If you don't mind me tossing out a few ideas of my own, what if we expanded upon this by incorporating the cohort into it...  What if the cohort was a legate of his generation?  (I know that doesn't make for a very diverse group but s/he could always have expanded into other interests.) S/he could serve him either out of loyalty/awe or out of his or her own ambitions. (Eventual the older generations(s) will die.)
> 
> ...




I think we have a fine colaboration going. If we can keep it going it should be a great game. Allright, female human it is. Normally, you would be expected to destroy a feyborn human. How can we resolve that logically--that's how I got to Goblin. Maybe the Chrismatic heroic path would be better? I think a second Legate will be limiting in the long run, but maybe with the right multiclass choice it could be okay. I really think you will need some Rogue levels for Diplomacy, Bluff, Gather Info, Disguise and such. That will best fit the "face" role you first suggested. As to her motivation--perhaps your character somehow saved her life during the harsh training? Perhaps she simply watched with awe and decided that your character was going places and she decided to ride his coattails? Maybe she started out as a Rogue and went to become a Legate, which sort of makes her a second class Legate in the eyes of those who were born to it. Maybe even a Rogue/Channeller? Thus, she will always be a bit suspect. 



			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Hmmm... I'm rather bad when it comes to animal companions.  I guess I would be hard pressed to be a wolf, but I might be tempted to go with an eagle/falcon.




My experience is that you will get more mileage out of a flying creature than an extra combat creature. The creature can always take a new body later if you change your mind. I got the impression from my reading the the Legate maintained some unusually potent creatures for their Astirax. Maybe some sort of fiendish falcon would be good. 



			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I prefer 3.5 by far... I think you will find the wildlander to be to your satisfaction with little changes.




Excellent. I don't plan to make many if any changes for 3.5 Just use the 3.5 spell lists and Domains for you Legate levels and pick a skill to replace Scry. I'll look at the Wildlander, it may not require any change at all. I was glad to see they already got the 6 skill points like a 3.5 Ranger. 

Okay, I did look over the Wildlander and it looks pretty good as is. Intuit Direction and Wilderness Lore are now Survival and Animal Empathy is now a Ranger Class ability. My suggestion is that we give the Wildlander a replacement skill--how about Balance? Also, take the Ranger Animal Empathy ability whenever a Ranger gets it--1st or 2nd I think. A couple of the Wildlander Traits need a little adjustment. First the "sense dark magic" trait doesn't make sense for your character and should be just regular detect magic. Second--and this one is optional, the "Master Hunter" Wildlander trait is similar to the Ranger favored enemy which was greatly improved for 3.5 If you like the 3.5 version you can take it as your Wildlander trait at either 1st or 2nd level and have it progress as the Ranger version does. Other than that I think the Wildlander will play fine unless you have some concerns I missed I wont make any other changes to the Legate or the Wildlander for 3.5. 

So at this point we need a starting area, an alignment and well start putting all the pieces together. You have interesting alignment choice to make--you could stick with the Chaotic Evil of Bugbears, The Lawful Evil of most Legates or the Neutral Evil of Izrador himself to be closest to your God. I presume the Cohort will be the same.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 23, 2004)

Scotley said:
			
		

> You are absolutely right a Goblin would not be trusted. I was assuming that the change self ability of the feyborn would be used for infiltration.




Oops, I probably have my heroic path missed up....  Oh well I like the below idea better. 



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> Sure, 36 should be fine if you need it to build your character the way you want--I'll just have to pump up the bad guys a bit.




I wouldn't expect it any other way, what's good for the goose is good for the gander.



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> Maybe the Charismatic heroic path would be better?




I agree I think it would be better too.  



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> I think a second Legate will be limiting in the long run, but maybe with the right multiclass choice it could be okay. I really think you will need some Rogue levels for Diplomacy, Bluff, Gather Info, Disguise and such. That will best fit the "face" role you first suggested. As to her motivation--perhaps your character somehow saved her life during the harsh training? Perhaps she simply watched with awe and decided that your character was going places and she decided to ride his coattails? Maybe she started out as a Rogue and went to become a Legate, which sort of makes her a second class Legate in the eyes of those who were born to it. Maybe even a Rogue/Channeller? Thus, she will always be a bit suspect.




I agree that rogue levels would be a way to go...  I'm wondering do you plan on running her as a gestalt character also?  (the rules say that everyone should be gestalt but that does lead to more work...)  

If you do go gestalt I think a Channeller 3/Legeate 3/Rogue 6 would do pretty much form what we want her to be.

As for her background, we could do alot of the above...  Maybe he did save her life during training and she either decided to ride his coat tails to the simple life or she realize she would never be a power legate on her own...  (I think it would be a far funnier game if she has motives of her own and isn't simply a "yes woman" who only agrees with the boss to brown nose and kiss ass.) 



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> My experience is that you will get more mileage out of a flying creature than an extra combat creature. The creature can always take a new body later if you change your mind. I got the impression from my reading the Legate maintained some unusually potent creatures for their Astirax. Maybe some sort of fiendish falcon would be good.




I do agree that the flying creature would be far better...  A bird of prey of some sort would be a good choice. 




			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> So at this point we need a starting area, an alignment and well start putting all the pieces together. You have interesting alignment choice to make.




I truly hate alignments...  I understand why they are needed (mechanically) but they bug me...  Anyhow I would say Neutral Evil simply because it is the most evil alignment...  It’s also the alignment for those who would do what ever it takes to get the job done as they see fit.  



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> I presume the Cohort will be the same.




Probably...  but I leave that to you.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 23, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I agree that rogue levels would be a way to go...  I'm wondering do you plan on running her as a gestalt character also?  (the rules say that everyone should be gestalt but that does lead to more work...)
> 
> If you do go gestalt I think a Channeller 3/Legeate 3/Rogue 6 would do pretty much form what we want her to be.
> 
> As for her background, we could do alot of the above...  Maybe he did save her life during training and she either decided to ride his coat tails to the simple life or she realize she would never be a power legate on her own...  (I think it would be a far funnier game if she has motives of her own and isn't simply a "yes woman" who only agrees with the boss to brown nose and kiss ass.)




Okay, lets do the Gestalt thing with her too. I didn't think about it until you said something, but it is the proper way to go. Now I'll have to look at the Channeller for 3.5 worthyness. Sigh. Looks like we need a skill in place of Scry--How about Gather information, while the others are just name changes. After a brief once over it looks like everything else will work as is, I think the 3.5 spell lists are in the back of Minons of the Shadow. We have to decide on a tradition for her. 

You can safely assume that she will have motives of her own. Remember this is an evil game, even if she is very loyal, she's still evil and can only be trusted so far. 




			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I truly hate alignments...  I understand why they are needed (mechanically) but they bug me...  Anyhow I would say Neutral Evil simply because it is the most evil alignment...  It’s also the alignment for those who would do what ever it takes to get the job done as they see fit.




Don't worry I was pushing for an alignment so I could burden your character. I'm thinking there are some distinct factions based on alignment that your character wont know much about. Its mostly for my use behind the screen. Start working on the details of your character when you get a chance. You can build the cohort as well if you want.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 24, 2004)

Scotley said:
			
		

> Okay, lets do the Gestalt thing with her too. I didn't think about it until you said something, but it is the proper way to go. Now I'll have to look at the Channeller for 3.5 worthyness. Sigh. Looks like we need a skill in place of Scry--How about Gather information, while the others are just name changes. After a brief once over it looks like everything else will work as is, I think the 3.5 spell lists are in the back of Minons of the Shadow. We have to decide on a tradition for her.




Gather Information seems reasonable and rather fitting....  She won't gain much, if anything, from it since the rogue has that skill.  (But then again not all channelers will be Channeler/Rogue so we should fix the class and not consider her person anal gains.)



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> You can safely assume that she will have motives of her own. Remember this is an evil game, even if she is very loyal, she's still evil and can only be trusted so far.




Great, that sounds like a plan but we do need to consider the Channeler's unique situation...  If she isn't loyal towards Izrador, and probably my character, at all times she's going to find herself in lots and lots of trouble...  (Then again considering her level of power its probably simply another way she is controlled.)

Maybe her channeler nature is what brought her into trouble. and threatened her life, to begin with, and its because of my character that she's still alive.  

Maybe her true nature was discovered during the legate training...  This would also allow her to watch his extra harsh treatment.  Her levels could be something like:

Channeler 6/Rogue 5/Legate 1

or 

Rogue 6/Channler 5/Legate 1



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> Don't worry I was pushing for an alignment so I could burden your character. I'm thinking there are some distinct factions based on alignment that your character won’t know much about. It’s mostly for my use behind the screen.




Well that sounds very cool.   and my issues with alignment or more on a global scale as a person is simply to complex to group in 9 easy groups. 



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> Start working on the details of your character when you get a chance. You can build the cohort as well if you want.




Cool, I doubt I will knock alot of it out tonight as my wife is off from work, but she closes tomorrow so I should have lots of free time to work upon it. 

Spellcasters are notoriously hard for me to do, I can make my way through a divine one fairly quickly but the last arcane caster I worked on was called a magic user...  (2nd edition, probably in 1996)

I do think that the Erenlander is the perfect race for her...  I see her being highly skilled.

Other heroic paths to consider besides Charismatic for her:
Dragonblooded
Healer
Seer (seems rather dated in 3.5)
Feyblooded
Shadow Walker
Wiser (Sorcery and Shadow pg. 45)

I myself am looking at:
Quickened
Juggernaut

I love quick characters…  Yet the Juggernaut calls to me also.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 24, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Gather Information seems reasonable and rather fitting.... She won't gain much, if anything, from it since the rogue has that skill. (But then again not all channelers will be Channeler/Rogue so we should fix the class and not consider her person anal gains.)



 Yes I was trying to think beyond the current game. 



			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Great, that sounds like a plan but we do need to consider the Channeler's unique situation... If she isn't loyal towards Izrador, and probably my character, at all times she's going to find herself in lots and lots of trouble... (Then again considering her level of power its probably simply another way she is controlled.)
> 
> Maybe her channeler nature is what brought her into trouble. and threatened her life, to begin with, and its because of my character that she's still alive.
> 
> ...



That sounds good. To the outside world she's Legate with all that implies, but within the Legates she's very minor and not well trusted--hence she needs a powerful patron. 



			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Well that sounds very cool.  and my issues with alignment or more on a global scale as a person is simply to complex to group in 9 easy groups.
> 
> 
> Cool, I doubt I will knock alot of it out tonight as my wife is off from work, but she closes tomorrow so I should have lots of free time to work upon it.
> ...



Cool I'll do some reading on those. We'll figure out a way to divy up the cohort development if you like. I can crank out a spell list pretty fast I think.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 25, 2004)

Alright I'm making progress on the character and so far so good... (Oh I agree with Sense Motive as a replacement for Scry.

Anyhow this has me slightly off: 


			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> Second--and this one is optional, the "Master Hunter" Wildlander trait is similar to the Ranger favored enemy which was greatly improved for 3.5 If you like the 3.5 version you can take it as your Wildlander trait at either 1st or 2nd level and have it progress as the Ranger version does. [/COLOR]
> 
> I took Master Hunter at first level and I'm curious as to how it progresses...  Do you mean it does just like the PHB (I would pick up a second race at level 5, and their after.) Or do you just mean the bonus I get for the one enemy continues to rise?
> 
> ...


----------



## Scotley (Nov 25, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Alright I'm making progress on the character and so far so good.




Wonderful!



			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Anyhow this has me slightly off:
> I took Master Hunter at first level and I'm curious as to how it progresses...  Do you mean it does just like the PHB (I would pick up a second race at level 5, and their after.) Or do you just mean the bonus I get for the one enemy continues to rise?




Just like the phb is what I had in mind--I prefer to keep things simple whenever possible.   



			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Oh Happy Thanksgiving.




Likewise have a good one.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 28, 2004)

Okay, I still need to think up of a name... Do a spell list and buy equipment but here's what I got do far for my character.  Speaking of equipment, I still have reading to do but I imagine that my character's equipment is going to be far to good, even for a legate, if we use the DMG and their suggested GPs for level.

Also note that I do the fractional BAB and saving throws that are presented in the Arcana Unearthed alongside of Gestalt rules…  It makes it far simpler.

Have you any care in how old the characters are?  (I used the orc age group for Bugbear.)

Also the Bugbear levels are nightmare under the gestalt rules...  (especially when consider the other races in midnight…  We should probably address the differences between the two.  A regional knowledge class skill and I would also like to confirm the scent feat…  Its in the race description, yet is curiously absent from the “as a player character section.”  (I would like to have scent.)



> *Character Name:*
> *Character Race:* Bugbear
> *Character Classes:*
> *Alignment:* Neutral Evil
> ...


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 28, 2004)

And here's the cohort...  She's still in need of much work...  Her rogue level is her highest, it really should be the channeler that's the highest so that's still some work in progress.

I sort of picked her height....  I never so her being physical dominate but after I rolled (5'7" which would be cool) and then turned around and rolled snake eyes on her weight adjustment, 113 lbs, I decided she should be really short because it would show off her mixed blood.  (She looks like a Dorn with her red hair and green eyes but her mixed Sarcosan's blood makes her far to slender and diminutive to be one.)



> *Character Name:*
> *Character Race:* Erenlander
> *Character Classes:* Channeler 5/ Rogue 4/Fighter 2/Legate 1
> *Alignment:* Neutral Evil
> ...


----------



## Scotley (Nov 28, 2004)

Looks great. I think you've accomplished a lot while I was busy eating turkey and taking care of a sick baby. Definately take the scent ability. What did you have in mind for the regional knowledge? The heights look good to me as does the cohort's age. 22 seems kind of young for 8th level, but I guess bugbears mature fast or die young huh? I favor the fractional rules for bab and saves--they work so much better. Equipment is a more difficult issue. I think we can live with the DMG amount if you focus on a few high end items. That's the way I read the setting. You may only have 3 or 4 items not counting a few charms or scrolls. Is that the way you read it?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 28, 2004)

Scotley said:
			
		

> Looks great. I think you've accomplished a lot while I was busy eating turkey and taking care of a sick baby.




Naw...  To be honest I didn't get that much done.  Sorry to hear about the kid though. 



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> Definately take the scent ability. What did you have in mind for the regional knowledge? The heights look good to me as does the cohort's age. 22 seems kind of young for 8th level, but I guess bugbears mature fast or die young huh?




Yeah 30 is middle age for them, based upon the orc table...  I'm not sure how many actually make it to old age though.   

As for regional knowledge, I'm not really sure yet...  I really need to read the regional information.



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> I favor the fractional rules for BAB and saves--they work so much better.




Yeah I prefer them also, they’re very easy to do with the template (excel) doc that I made. 



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> Equipment is a more difficult issue. I think we can live with the DMG amount if you focus on a few high end items. That's the way I read the setting. You may only have 3 or 4 items not counting a few charms or scrolls. Is that the way you read it?




I'll need to get back to you on this...    

Questions for you:

Do you want to track multiclass penalties for having to many classes separated by two many levels?  

I ask cause I’m having issues with getting the cohort’s channeler level higher than her rogue level and also if/when my bugbear picks up a PrC he’s going to have issues with his own levels…

Also I really like the Avenging Knife’s (AtS page 45) mechanics for the cohort yet its flavor isn’t set up for evil characters…  I had also thought about the assassin PrC...  (I’ll look through my books for some evilish PrCs.)


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 29, 2004)

Okay, I think the pureblood heroic path (AtS pg 31) is probably the best choice for the cohort and her "double" life but what do you think?

Unfortunately I didn't get much, if anything done, today...  I hate to make excuses but I got a cold that's kicking my ass...  Reading leads to sleep, but at least that's better than walking...  Which leads to nausea.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 29, 2004)

Okay, good questions. First, don't worry about the multiclass penalties. We don't have to be as concerned about balance in a one-player game. Also, I don't believe those penalties apply to PrC's only to the core classes. 

I'll try and find time to browse my collection for some evil PrC's and make suggestions. 

The Pureblood heroic path is definately an interesting choice for an evil character. Normally one of the best opponents of the Shadow turned to Izrador's service. That's gonna really upset the resistence if they find out. They will really want to kill her. Of course it make her that much better as an infilltrator. Could be fun. 

Hope you get to feeling better. Flynn is getting over his cold so I actually got a decent nights sleep last night for the first time in almost a week. 

Anymore thoughts on a region or gear?


----------



## Scotley (Nov 29, 2004)

I have a couple of evil PrC's for you to consider. From Dragonlance there is an order of knights of evil. Seems like the Knight of the Skull is a divine caster. Dragonlance also has the inquisitor which may be good for character or cohort. From Complete Arcane there is a variant of the Blood Magus that sacrifices some blood to a god as part of their use of arcane magic. The Mindbender is another CA PrC that could fit well into the Cohort's infiltration role. In the Shining South Forgotten Realms book there is a magehunter type called a Halruann Magehound that might be good. Those are the only ones that come to mind. There might be something good in Complete Divine as well, but I don't have it handy.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 30, 2004)

Scotley said:
			
		

> I have a couple of evil PrC's for you to consider. From Dragonlance there is an order of knights of evil. Seems like the Knight of the Skull is a divine caster. Dragonlance also has the inquisitor, which may be good for character or cohort.




I would rather avoid any PrC that gives spells due to Midnight's unique lack of spells...  The Inquisitor is an interesting looking PrC...  As would be the Spellsword (compete warrior) while I would normal consider the spellsword to be rather powerful alot of its power is lost in gestalt rules.  (The removal of some arcane spell failure would still be very welcome feature...)



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> From Complete Arcane there is a variant of the Blood Magus that sacrifices some blood to a god as part of their use of arcane magic. The Mindbender is another CA PrC that could fit well into the Cohort's infiltration role.




I don't have the complete arcane yet, it's literally in the mail from Amazon…  I was rather late in getting my order in.   

Since multiclassing restrictions won't play a nasty role in experience penalties, another hold over from earlier additions that I don’t really care for, I might give her a level or two in fighter...  She could really use the HP, the BAB, and feats are always useful, and feats like combat expert and improved trip can help her escape from harm without being a killing machine.



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> The Pureblood heroic path is definitely an interesting choice for an evil character. Normally one of the best opponents of the Shadow turned to Izrador's service. That's gonna really upset the resistence if they find out. They will really want to kill her. Of course it make her that much better as an infilltrator. Could be fun.




Well, a character doesn't truly chose a path…  It chooses him or her.  That said I think it would make for a very interesting, skilled, and silver tongue character but it also limits her in that as a channeler she could become more powerful with either the Dragonblooded or Charismatic paths.  (I really see her more as a devoted jack-of-all-trades.)



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> Hope you get to feeling better. Flynn is getting over his cold so I actually got a decent nights sleep last night for the first time in almost a week.




I almost lost my voice today from working, and talking to much, and I'm still nauseous when moving around a lot, though I’ve kept all my food down.  I’m also extremely tied.  (I wanted to go to bed at 4 PM today.   )



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> Anymore thoughts on a region or gear?




Region...  Not really, I will be reading that section next but his home region need not be the region he works in, I see him logging alot of miles, and he can be pretty effective anywhere on Eredane.  (I'll get you a better answer tomorrow.)

Gear, I found  on page 225 that characters of higher than first level start with 25-30 % less "gold" to spend equipment on...  (So that does help narrow it down some.)

As for certain gear, I think the true charm of "attempts to describe the character physically always fail." (page 85) would be a big boon for the cohort.   (I’ll also get you better answers on this tomorrow,)

Things of note:  In 3.5 Ranger’s get a good reflex and fortitude save and in 3.0 they only had a good fortitude save.  (Any objection to giving the Wildlander a good Reflex save?)


----------



## Scotley (Nov 30, 2004)

To address you last comment first, I don't have a problem with the Wildlander moving up to good reflex saves. A couple of fighter levels could indeed make the cohort more a "jack of all trades", which is kind of the way I've been picturing her. Sort of filling in all those little roles that you lose in a solo game. I hope to get some more reading done tonight. 

Try to take it easy, hope you are feeling better soon.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 3, 2004)

Scotley said:
			
		

> To address you last comment first, I don't have a problem with the Wildlander moving up to good reflex saves. A couple of fighter levels could indeed make the cohort more a "jack of all trades", which is kind of the way I've been picturing her. Sort of filling in all those little roles that you lose in a solo game.




Cool, I went with that, I haven't an update to post, but I should have both character's minus spells and equipment done tomorrow, and depending upon the wife's schedule I can problem have the backgrounds down for both of them by Monday.



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> Try to take it easy, hope you are feeling better soon.




I am doing alot better...


----------



## Scotley (Dec 3, 2004)

Cool, glad you are feeling better and making progress. I have a couple of background questions for you. 

Do you want to be affiliated with one of the Kings or someone higher up in the Legates? Something else? Who, if anyone, gives you your orders?

Any ideas on where you want to play yet? I think we can have some fun in Erenland and that is where you can make the most use of the cohort. We can find an excuse to get into the mountains and forests from there as well. What do you think? 

When we start to play I thought we would jump right into a combat so you can get a feel for what the Big Bad Bugbear can do then move into a more formal mission that will involve some mystery/detective/interrigation work and some travel. 

Is there anything you want me to do characterwise? You said something about not liking to do spells early on.

Any ideas for names yet? I'm getting tired of "cohort" and "bugbear"?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 8, 2004)

Sorry for being so quite…  I didn’t get as much done this weekend as I thought I would and this week looks to be rather bad also…  (My wife is off every night so I’m rather thin on time to work on this.)

Please don’t think my inability to get my character done as a lack of desire to play…  Getting characters done is always the hardest part for me.

I to am tried of hearing of them refer to that also.  I found this very old post on Against the Shadow…  

Do you have any preference for using names based upon real world culture for the various groups?




			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> Cool, glad you are feeling better and making progress. I have a couple of background questions for you.






			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> Do you want to be affiliated with one of the Kings or someone higher up in the Legates? Something else? Who, if anyone, gives you your orders?




I do imagine their is a middle man...  As to who, or what, I'm not sure and I think its best if you handled that.  (My cohort has become more PC friendly in my mind the more I've worked on her, which I guess is okay.) 



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> Any ideas on where you want to play yet? I think we can have some fun in Erenland and that is where you can make the most use of the cohort. We can find an excuse to get into the mountains and forests from there as well. What do you think?




Erenland sounds like a wonderful place to start for all of your reasons mentioned. 



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> When we start to play I thought we would jump right into a combat so you can get a feel for what the Big Bad Bugbear can do then move into a more formal mission that will involve some mystery/detective/interrogation work and some travel.




That could work, I was thinking of many starting with an interrogation to show what a truly evil person he is, but combat and then moving into it could be equally effective.



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> Is there anything you want me to do character wise? You said something about not liking to do spells early on.




Yeah the Spell lists are/will kick my ass...  I'll update the cohort’s character sheet so you can use some of her unused feats to pick up more skills of magic.


----------



## Scotley (Dec 8, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Sorry for being so quite…  I didn’t get as much done this weekend as I thought I would and this week looks to be rather bad also…  (My wife is off every night so I’m rather thin on time to work on this.)
> 
> Please don’t think my inability to get my character done as a lack of desire to play…  Getting characters done is always the hardest part for me.




Hey, I knew things would be busy for me the rest of the year too. That's why I insisted on a month to prepare, so take you time and get everything the way you want it. 



			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Do you have any preference for using names based upon real world culture for the various groups?




I have no preferences. I thougth the discussion you referenced was well thought out and if you like those choices it certainly works for me. 



			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I'll update the cohort’s character sheet so you can use some of her unused feats to pick up more skills of magic.




I'll get on it as quick as I can. I have a busy week too. Unfortunately, the cable company is also doing some work in my neighborhood this week and my internet connection will be spotty for a couple of days. It may be the weekend before I get anything done.


----------



## Scotley (Dec 23, 2004)

Just a brief note to let you know I haven't forgotten you. I've been busy with all the holiday and year end madness around here. I wont be posting much over the holidays, but I'll get back to work on our game next week. Have a Very Merry!

Scotley


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 23, 2004)

Scotley that's not a problem what so ever.  

Happy Holidays to you and your family also.


----------



## Scotley (Jan 7, 2005)

*Finally, some spells*

Okay, I know it has been a while, but I am finally making progress on the spells for the cohort. I finished her Legate spells--not a major accomplishment, but a start and I'm working on Channeler, which is a bit more complex. I made choices based on her support role. Let me know what you think. I picked the Domains of Evil, which will double the caster level of evil spells to two as well as give access to the Protection from Good spell, and War which will give her access to the Magic Weapon spell and a bonus feat of weapon focus long sword--Izradore's favored weapon. The Distruction domain would grant a virtually useless cause light wounds spell which she can already trade any spell for, but it would give her a smite a day, so if think that she won't use a long sword that would be the best second choice. Death would give her a death touch ability which only kills creatures with up to 6 hp--a weapon or spell is better. The magic domain would have granted an ability she already had. Anyway, for the Bugbear the Death and magic domains or possibly distruction make more sense. Let me know which one you favor. I hope to have the Cohort's spells finished up this weekend. Here's my suggestions for her Legate spells typically memorized. Hope you had a nice holiday.

Cohort spells-Legate Gets Cleric list plus Domains-Evil and War

0 level 3x day  (All can be traded for Inflict Minor Wounds as needed—Touch deals 1hp)

Cure minor wounds—Cures 1 point of damage
Detect Magic—Detects spells and magic items within 60’
Guidance--+1 on attack roll, save or skill check 

1st Level 2x day+1 domain (All can be traded for Inflict Minor Wounds as needed—Touch deals 1d8+2)

Protection from Good--+2 to AC and saves, counter mind control and hedge out elementals and outsiders. (Domain bonus)
Bane—Enemies take -1 on attack rolls and saves against fear.
Cure Light Wounds—Cures 1d8 damage +1


Cohort Spells-Channeler  Can be cast spontaneously up to the limit of Spell Energy (Charisma Modifier + Channeler Level=9  Note: 0 level spells after 3 + Cha Mod. (+4) or 7 total count as 1st level)

Spells Known

0 Level

Detect Magic
Flare
Ghost Sound
Mage Armor
Mage Hand
Prestidigitation
Ray of Frost

1st Level

Burning Hands
Change Self
Good Berry
Shield
Spider Climb
Undetectable Aura

2nd Level

Acid Arrow
Bull’s Strength 
Lesser Restoration
Invisibility
Sound Burst

3rd Level

Cure Serious Wounds
Vampiric Touch
Keen Edge


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 7, 2005)

Scotley said:
			
		

> Okay, I know it has been a while, but I am finally making progress on the spells for the cohort. I finished her Legate spells--not a major accomplishment, but a start and I'm working on Channeler, which is a bit more complex. I made choices based on her support role. Let me know what you think.




I think theirs a certain amount of utilitarian in a long sword…  Even if it is Izrador’s cleric’s favored weapon I imagine that the long sword has the same popularity as in most fantasy worlds. 



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> Hope you had a nice holiday.




They weren’t to bad but they where perfect.  My wife’s parents where involved in a head on crash a day before the New Year.  No one died, no one is going to die, just alot of surgeries (Mother-in-law) to go through.  My wife took it pretty bad and it really went a long way to ending the fun.

I didn't work on this game once during the holidays, and I'm not sure if/when I’ll be able to give it my best effort and its not fair to you to ask so much of you.  

At some point I still want this game to happen, I like the idea too much, but I’m not one to do anything half assed when it comes to RPGs.  So if you’re okay with it I would like to postpone this game for a while and come back to it at a later date.

If you dislike that, and you want to go now, I do understand I will give you my best effort so just let me know what you want.


----------



## Scotley (Jan 7, 2005)

I understand that family has to come first and am a bit of a perfectionist myself. Thus, I understand completely the desire to wait until you can give the game your full attention. I still have a good bit to do before I can do justice to the world anyway. I can continue work on the spell lists and get ready for the opening moves. When you are ready let me know. Are you thinking a few weeks or holding off much longer?


----------



## Scotley (Jan 7, 2005)

Okay, I got the Channeler spells edited in above. Again I focused on her roles as support and infiltrator. I gave her a few attack spells just to give her more options. I will go back and add the short effects summary to each one like I did for the Legate spells when I get a chance. I didn't use all the feats, but got almost all the schools. She will get additional bonus schools at 8th, 12th, and 16th, which will be all of them. Another bonus is coming at 20th, but she'll already have them all by then. Channelers are cool in that they can cast any spell they know anytime regardless of level as long as the spell energy holds out. Unfortnately, even with a 19 Cha. she only has 9 spell levels of energy thus she could cast 9 first level spells or 3 third level spells in a day. She can cast additional spells by taking Con. Damage. One way channelers can reduce cost is by making talismans-hence the item creation feat I gave her. I'm thinking she will be using Vampiric touch and Cure Serious Wounds often enough to justify making talismans. I would give her two hands on a necklace--one a crooked black onyx clawed hand the other an alibaster white hand palm up. What do you think. If you feel other spells would be better for the talismans let me know, or if I left out any spells you think she needs. I gave her one of each level over those she would acquire from feats and levels to represent some study and finding of spells. She will certainly have the chance to acquire more as we play. 

Here's a summary of her feats based on how I suggest spending them and the extra feat she gets for the War Domain. I didn't spend her 6th level feat, so you'll need to come up with something for it. Let me know what you think. 

Feats

Proficiency Long Sword (Bonus for War Domain)
Weapon Focus Long Sword (Bonus for War Domain)
Magecraft (Free Channeler feat)
Bonus Schools Universal, Transmutation, Lesser Conjuration & Divination   
Spell Casting Necromancy (1st Feat) 
Spell Casting Abjuration (1st Bonus)
Weapon Finesse (2nd Bonus)
Quick Draw (Fighter Bonus Feat)
Combat Expertise (Fighter Bonus Feat)
Spell Casting Lesser Evocation (Pureblood Bonus Feat)  
Spell Casting Illusion (3rd Feat)
(6th Feat) Unused
Craft Spell Talisman (Channeler Bonus Feat)


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 8, 2005)

Scotley said:
			
		

> When you are ready let me know. Are you thinking a few weeks or holding off much longer?




Just a few weeks or two...  I can't imagine holding off much longer than that.  Thanks for being so understanding.


----------



## Scotley (Jan 9, 2005)

I'm a pretty understanding guy. I just hope you don't annoy the other players.   Shall I do the spells for the Bugbear as well?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 9, 2005)

Scotley said:
			
		

> I'm a pretty understanding guy. I just hope you don't annoy the other players.   Shall I do the spells for the Bugbear as well?




 yeah lets hope not...   and that would be just awesome.


----------

